# Is there really any hope after a chemical pregnancy?



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

Ladies, my brain is mashed and I think I could use some advice...

I've just been through my 5th IVF cycle with ICSI, so I figure I'm pretty experienced at this IVF business.  My OTD at my clinic is VERY late and is due this Sunday on 5 July, which is 14dp5dt.  I had 3x5d embies transferred due to my age (43).

At the end of last week I thought I had the dreaded AF pains, but there was no blood.  Then on Saturday night/Sunday morning I was extremely poorly with vomiting and diarrhea, so did a test.  It was a BFP!!  That was 7dp5dt.  So, despite feeling physically rotten (and spending most of Sunday on the sofa) I was absolutely delighted and felt very very blessed.  On Monday afternoon I got a clearblue digital test which confirmed it...Pregnant!

Tuesday morning - I was bleeding.  It started as spotting but continued to get redder and thicker.  Gutted.  I was actually working away from home so I had to wait until Wednesday afternoon to do another test - negative.  I did another test on Thursday morning - BFN.  Both me and DH are devastated beyond words.

(Graphic/TMI alert) then yesterday morning the bleeding changed again.  There was a big lump of red gelatinous "snot" in my knickers, which was so big I'd actually felt it passing, and since then the bleeding has continued but is pretty light and pinky/watery.  It's not really like a normal period at all.  

I'm on cyclogest, clexane and steriods to try and help with implantation - and of course these will probably affect the bleeding in some way.  Yesterday I called the clinic to check if it's ok for me to come of the meds now that I have a BFN after the original BFP.  The nurse was very sympathetic but was firm that I shouldn't come off the meds yet because I haven't got to OTD and ladies can go on to get a BFP after a significant bleed.  She said that I may have lost (and passed) one of the embies which had implanted but there could be another one (or two!) in there with slower development who are hanging on, and need the medication.

I am so confused.  Of course I'd love to believe what the nurse is telling me and hope there is still a chance, but in my heart I know it's false hope - just like all those other failed cycles and my miscarriage.  I can't really talk to DH about this because I don't want to get his hopes up again just to be disappointed again.

Does anyone have any words of wisdom that might help stop my brain racing?  The clinic have suggested going in for a beta test but I really don't think I could keep it together for that.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Hun

I didn't want to read and run as this all sounds very distressing   I think what would be best is to get a beta hcg if you can. In the main, over 25 is considered to be a BFP but under 25 is considered to be a chemical. If your clinic doesn't do them then I would look into doing one privately elsewhere. This would then give you a bit more information about what is going on.  Have your clinic said they'll see you anytime soon?

Sorry you're having such a horrible time   This infertility journey can be so incredibly cruel sometimes  

Thinking of you

Grey x


----------



## Bax (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Grey, and I wish I had taken your advice about a beta test!  

Instead I decided I couldn't face it and continued with the meds until OTD (today).  I did a FR poas yesterday BFN.  Today I used the stick the clinic gave me, it was negative so I left it on the loo, ready to update the clinic.  About an hour later DH had a look and there is a very very faint line... residue? Evaporation line? Who knows...but I've agreed with the clinic to continue meds today and test again tomorrow.  It's extremely unlikely to be anything other than negative but the desperate hope and uncertainty continues!!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sorry you have had such a tough time: Sending you a big hug  

If it helps when I got my positive it didn't show for ages on the clinics test, and even when it did you could only just see it: You think given how expensive the treatment it that they would provide better sticks!

Sending loads of hope your way honey      

Xxx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry it's turning out to be so up and down for you   Hang in thre huni and let's keep fingers crossed  

Grey xx


----------

